
Bloomberg New Economy: China Is Winning the Trade War with Trump - amatheus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/newsletters/2020-09-19/bloomberg-new-economy-china-is-winning-the-trade-war-with-trump
======
rbecker
> At every turn, Trump seems to have been outplayed and outsmarted throughout
> the global trade war that began shortly after he took office.

It began long before that. Surely Bloomberg isn't ignorant of all the measures
China took to protect their own market, and help their own companies beat
foreign competitors, first at home, then abroad? In fact, they're not:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-07-16/china-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-07-16/china-
s-go-it-alone-economic-plan-is-biggest-threat-to-trade)

Nor are other publications:

[https://www.orfonline.org/expert-speak/china-
protectionist-t...](https://www.orfonline.org/expert-speak/china-
protectionist-tendencies-continue/)

[https://thediplomat.com/2018/05/why-china-wont-abandon-
its-c...](https://thediplomat.com/2018/05/why-china-wont-abandon-its-
controversial-trade-policies/) \-- _Originally approved by China’s State
Council in 2015, Made in China 2025 specifically targets 10 high-tech
industries for China to not simply surpass but replace other high-tech
economies like the United States, Germany, South Korea, and Japan. The Chinese
government is investing heavily in the program through subsidies, loans, and
other policy incentives to support companies focusing on high-tech research,
innovation, and acquisition of overseas technologies._

~~~
verdverm
Watched the four speeches by the US State Department on Chine yesterday.

\- Ambassador O'Brian \- FBI Director Wray \- AG Barr \- Pompeo at the Nixon
Library

Now that we've (the US and a growing number of allies) have made it clear that
we know what they are doing and will no longer stand for it, China seems to be
doubling down.

[https://www.asiatimesfinancial.com/ccp-announces-plan-to-
tak...](https://www.asiatimesfinancial.com/ccp-announces-plan-to-take-control-
of-chinas-private-sector)

[https://sinocism.com/p/xi-weighs-in-on-united-front-
work](https://sinocism.com/p/xi-weighs-in-on-united-front-work)

